# Totally, Literally Awesome



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

These are the keywords I look out for in paxs convos. Indicators of non-tippers. True?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Good morning, afternoon, evening or goodnight are tell tale signs too.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

If they actually get in my car for the ride is a pretty good indicator.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

"absolutely"; begining the answer to every question with "so"; saying "yep" frequently and intrusively. These are not necessarily key tells for non-tippers, just the new abysmal slang used by pretentious bastards, so likely they will be non-tippers.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> "absolutely"; begining the answer to every question with "so"; saying "yep" frequently and intrusively. These are not necessarily key tells for non-tippers, just the new abysmal slang used by pretentious bastards, so likely they will be non-tippers.


Absolutely!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

"Are you Uber?"


----------



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

“Can you make a stop at X before I go to X”


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

They always have me at "Hello."


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

“u busy tonight” fk off!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If they start giving directions the last 2 blocks of the ride, they aint tipping.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

"Uber is so great!"
"I just love Uber!"

Or Lyft. Any variation on the above, especially if it's AFTER they asked how it's going and you tell them the truth. Then its simply preceded by "But."


----------

